# روبوت يصلي



## rasha2 (5 فبراير 2008)

هذا الفيديو يحتوي على روبوت صمم مؤخرا و من الميزات الاساسيه التي يتمتع بها هو انه يصلي و لقد صمم خصيصا لهذا الهدف 
عسى ان يعجبكم


----------



## Hesham3 (5 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي

بس ما أعتقدش إنه صمم بإيد عربية

هل فعلا ؟


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (5 فبراير 2008)

*غريبة فعلاً*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم, ولكن غريب فعلاً أن يتم تصميم روبوت يفعل ذلك.
فما الهدف من تصنيعه ؟!!!!
ولك خالص تحياتي  
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
​


----------



## MUSLIM125 (7 فبراير 2008)

غريبة .............!
ولكنى فكرت فى شىء قد لا يكون الكثير فكر فيه وهو أنه اذا أصاب هذا الروبوت جنابة فكيف سيغتسل للصلاة؟!!!


----------



## ahmedmecha (7 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ...
لكن هذا الروبوت متوفر في الاسواق وهو ليس مصمم لاجل الصلاة لكن يمكن برمجتهه بسهوله ليقوم بمجموعه من الحركات البسيطه ..


----------



## مهندس الحجاوي (9 فبراير 2008)

*شكر*

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع.
وأريد أن أشكرك مجددا لأنك رفعتي من معنوياتي بالنسبة لموضوع التوظيف أنا طالب بجامعة اليرموك كلية الحجاوي للهندسة وهي كلية معروفة وأرجو منكي أن تبعثي لي أسماء الشركات المهتمة وشكرا.


----------



## rasha2 (10 فبراير 2008)

اخي الكريم
بالنسبه لموضوع التوضيف فهناك الكثير الكثير من الشركات العالميه و العربيه التي تسعى لهذا التخصص الدقيق و كمثال لشركه عالميه scico و كذلك شركات الاتصالات و الالكترونيات المنتشرة في كل بلدان العالم و التي تزداد لانه عصر الالكترونيات


----------



## بن حميد المري (12 فبراير 2008)

مصمم هذا الروبوت ليس عربي انما هو ماليزي .....هو هو يحضر للدكتوراه.....
واعتقد ان الهدف من تصميم هذا الربوت لكي يوكد ان المسلمين قادرين على مواكبه التكنولوجيه الحديثه


----------



## عمر محمد3 (12 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا 
بس ممك حد يرفع الملف تانى لانه فيه خطا من فضلكم
وشكرا


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (12 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## رفعت دهمان (20 فبراير 2008)

hi 
مشكورين 
لسه ما شفت الفيديو


----------



## ليث فاهم (26 فبراير 2008)

الرابط غير شغال


----------



## عبد الله 1 (27 فبراير 2008)

ماشاء الله ...
بجد عمل جامد


----------



## محمد تحسين الشاعر (27 فبراير 2008)

حقيقي موضوع مشوق
الله يعطيك العافيه 
ومشكوه يا رشا
لكن على ما اعتقد انه متل مل اتفضل البعض وقالوا انه حسب برمجته بعمل الحركات
ونتمنى نشوف روبوت بقاتل اليهود كونه بصلي
بدل عن هالشعوب النايمه
سلااااام


----------



## م المصري (1 مارس 2008)

المهندسه رشا 

اشكرك علي هذا الموضوع 

و للمتسائلين ..... ما المانع ان يكون هذا الروبوت قد تمت برمجته بايد مسلمه من اولائك الذين تعج بهم جامعات الغرب 

هذا الروبورت اسعدني بالفعل .......... تحياتي


----------



## ياسر الشعار (2 مارس 2008)

عندما قرأت العنوان قد ضننت أنه شيء من المبالغة ولقد أحببت أن أرى
ولقد أعجبني جدا وأعتقد أنه صمم بأيد مسلمة 
وأنا أضعه في قائمة الإبداع 
وشكرا لك


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (2 أبريل 2008)

مشاركة رائعة... جزاك الله خيرا...


----------



## محمد الدمنهوري (25 أغسطس 2008)

رائع 
جزاك الله خيرا ياأختي على هذه المشاركة الطيبة
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
http://www.shbab1.com/2minutes.htm
http://www.rasoulallah.net/


----------



## ابونور سمور (25 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا - رائع من ماليزيا اسد اسيا


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (26 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير يا با شا , ولكن غريب فعلاً أن يتم تصميم روبوت يفعل ذلك.
فما الهدف من تصنيعه ؟!
واتمني صنع ربوت يحارب الكفار واليهود


----------



## mustafamogh (24 أغسطس 2010)

شى رائع


----------



## م-عبدالجواد قاووق (30 أغسطس 2010)

ما شاء الله


----------

